# What should I know about wood burning before I begin?



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

n/a


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Have a bucket of water handy?


----------



## MustacheMike (Sep 6, 2012)

You must determine your abilities and how much involvement in the art you want. Sadly if you don't have artistic ability or the ability to develop it. Your wood burning quality will be hobby level and will look like it. Nothing wrong with that. That is my level. Same thing goes with wood carving, painting, sculpting, etc. Now on the other hand Stumpy Nubs (my son) has natural artistic ability and he can, paint, carve, sculpt, and would easily pick up wood burning if he wanted to. (must have got it from his mother!)

As far as tools. If you want to test your skills and ability to advance them start with any of the inexpensive burners you reviewed. How many of us have spent way to much money on "I think I would like to to that'" tools just to see after a short time it "ain't our thing." If you have the desire,* ability*, and the money, then you need to if you can afford it to, throw the $19.00 pen in a drawer and spent $200.00 on a Razortip.


----------



## mike1981 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you very much mike.


----------



## Oscar87 (Jun 4, 2017)

Abdullah, go to Fox Book Sales and buy yourself a not to expensive Wood Burning Booklet.
However to make your journey even easier get connected with!
Wood Carving Illustrated Wood Carving Forum! The have a topic all of it's own about Wood Burning!
Oscar


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Just get some scrap pieces of the wood you will be using and practice. Different woods burn at different temperatures so you need to know how hot and how long to hold the tool on the wood to achieve the effect you want.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

What the hell Abdullah, why did you erase your question?


----------



## Oscar87 (Jun 4, 2017)

Short and sweet, when I started wood burning feathers on my bird projects, 10 years ago, I purchased, the cheapest burning set and one pen and still been using it.
Oscar


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I was all set to have a conversation on fireplaces and wood stoves. Silly me.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

In my research of charring basswood, I come to learn that basswood is fantastic for wood burning & carving.


----------

